# Urgent Rent an apartment in Condesa or Roma



## alina c (Apr 26, 2014)

Hello everyone,

I need to rent an apartment for two months in Mexico City, Condesa area or Roma, with two bedrooms , a living room plus kitchen, internet and phone, washing machine.

Any kind of help..advice ..recommendation it is highly appreciated..

Thank you in advance,


----------



## maesonna (Jun 10, 2008)

Are you on Facebook? There’s a group there called “Foreigners in DF (Mexico City)” where someone is posting looking for a roommate for a big house at a good price in Roma Sur.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

maesonna said:


> Are you on Facebook? There’s a group there called “Foreigners in DF (Mexico City)” where someone is posting looking for a roommate for a big house at a good price in Roma Sur.


That's an excellent suggestion, maesonna, since finding an apartment to rent for two months is going to be difficult.


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

Is this an apartment the cost of which will be paid by an employer? Or is this coming out of your pocket? Short-term rentals are uncommon in the D.F. The standard lease is for one-year, and requires a financial guarantor. Few landlords will be willing to rent to you from afar. You'll need to be standing in front of them before they typically make the decision whether to rent to you or not. There are some short-term furnished rentals and they will be expensive. Hard to find, though. Some "corporate" apartment services exist and that's the route many persons choose when their employer is paying/reimbursing. Have a look at Craigs List and AirBNB to see what might be listed at either as a short-term sublet. You're probably looking at a monthly rental of about $20,000 pesos, or more (particularly in Condesa).


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

For two months, it might be simpler to just stay in a hotel. Maybe one could get a hotel to give a monthly rate rather than paying 60 times the daily rate. This would not address the desire for multiple bedrooms, kitchen, laundry etc. But some hotels have suites that are aimed at business travelers staying for longer periods of time.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

TundraGreen said:


> For two months, it might be simpler to just stay in a hotel. Maybe one could get a hotel to give a monthly rate rather than paying 60 times the daily rate. This would not address the desire for multiple bedrooms, kitchen, laundry etc. But some hotels have suites that are aimed at business travelers staying for longer periods of time.


There are a couple on my street in Mexico City, but I have no idea how much they charge.


----------

